# ID my frame



## fastmunny (May 27, 2010)

Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (May 27, 2010)

Don't know about the frame, but that sprocket tells me that bike is an AMF.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 27, 2010)

It's an AMF frame, you can just barely see behind the fender brace in the brake arm pic, the rack mounting lug that's offset to the inside. They started using that in the mid 50s.


----------



## fastmunny (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I found my answer here... http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?551872-Western-Flyer


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 28, 2010)

2 issues,
first, Western Auto never made their own bikes so any Western Flyer you find is made by someone else, which means your bike was made by someone else also and may look just like the Western Flyer but may not actually be a Western Flyer.

second, your front fender is on backwards. just kidding, about that being the second issue, the fender is on backwards though. the real second issue is that your bike has many aftermarket parts. you basically have the frame, fork, and a few other pieces to go by.

I agree that most of the attributes tend toward AMF as a probable manufacturer. what the bike was badged is impossible to say as AMF made bikes for so many different people during those years. if you like, Western Flyer is a possible, but so are J.C.Higgins, Hawthorne, and about a dozen others. pick the one you like and find a badge and go with it.


----------



## partsguy (May 30, 2010)

Actually Scott, 30thtbird (Kenny) has pretty much decoded the Murray bikes of the 1960s and 1970s and has found that there are codes that will tell where a bike was sold and in some cases...even the options it had. I know that this is an AMF and not a Murray, but maybe the same codes would apply or similar. We all know that 502 on almost any bike means it was sold at Sears, so?

Anyway, post your serial number and maybe we can find out more. Also, I am working on trying to decode serial numbers for AMF bikes and I think the cranks have dates stamped on them, so if you can, could you pull the crank shaft out and check the numbers (if there are any) and post them here. I have yet find ANYBODY helpful or willing to offer ANY help to ANY of this.


----------



## fastmunny (Jun 3, 2010)

classicfan1 said:


> Actually Scott, 30thtbird (Kenny) has pretty much decoded the Murray bikes of the 1960s and 1970s and has found that there are codes that will tell where a bike was sold and in some cases...even the options it had. I know that this is an AMF and not a Murray, but maybe the same codes would apply or similar. We all know that 502 on almost any bike means it was sold at Sears, so?
> 
> Anyway, post your serial number and maybe we can find out more. Also, I am working on trying to decode serial numbers for AMF bikes and I think the cranks have dates stamped on them, so if you can, could you pull the crank shaft out and check the numbers (if there are any) and post them here. I have yet find ANYBODY helpful or willing to offer ANY help to ANY of this.




s/n: j064658 on left rear drop out
Thanks for the replys. I am still a noob on bike history and learning something new everyday.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 21, 2010)

It may have an Amf sprocket but it is not an Amf.  The Amf had a worksman-style frame.


----------

